# A year of hell



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

I first posted in dec of 2008 when my wife without warning moved out on me after an affair with my martial arts instuctor of three years we tried to work on things for awhile had an argument on valentines day and she started to see the other guy again after 8 week they broke up and my wife started to warm up to me by calling me more and saying sorry for what she did but here it is in the new year we have been seperated for a year and I found out over the weekend of Jan 1rst I discovered she is seeing this guy again so this is the 3rd time for them my heart is so torn I dont see no other option than divorce my wife doesnt know that I know she is seeing him and i am finding hard to be nice to her not sure how to confront her this is where i need some opinions any would be appreciated Thank you


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

give her her walking papers.


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

From what you have stated, you really haven't mentioned if you and your wife were working on resolving your issues and working towards getting back together. I do find it interesting that she is so willing to continually give this other person another chance and she has already counted you out.

If you are going to file for divorce, then I strongly suggest that you have your information correct and factual before you proceed. I am surely not an expert, but it seems to me that all is lost. If the two if you have been idle during this last year, and not trying to talk things out, seek counseling, or put any effort whatsoever in trying to patch things up... then maybe it is time to part ways. 

Only you would know that for certain though. It is obvious that you still have feelings for her and that you are angry. You have every right to be, but that also doesn't mean that you have to be someone else's fool either.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to agree with DS. If she hasn't put any effort in getting back together until she has a problem with her new BF, seems like she is playing both sides of the fence. You are the only one that knows the right answer, but from what you have written, seems like she is going to do this again, maybe with the same guy


----------

